# Multiple Sclerosis or Anxiety



## IbizaParadise

im a 19 yrs old male. I have suffered from three major panic attacks, two of them caused by drugs. after a year of not touching any drugs and drinking i woke up and all of a sudden i strained my neck..i went to a doctor and he gave me this anti-inflammatory pill..i took it and went to bed but woke up next morning feeling numbed and feeling like i was going to pass out so i went to ER and had a blood test and a neck x-ray and they both came back normal. After going through a severe anxiety for a month and being in a constant Derealization and having all these weird symptoms (twitches, noises in the ear, stomach noises, feeling numb, shortness of breath, rapid hear beat i was diagnosed with Anxiety. Anyways after a month i started to feel normal again. i did a CT scan from my head, an MRI from my neck and a full blood test and they all came back normal. I was concerned about brain tumor and that made me feel better for couple of months..after hearing the test results most my symptoms went away until a month ago when all of a sudden i woke up one day feeling dreamy (derealization) and feeling like im in a movie. It got worse and from that day i havent felt normal even for an hour. Starting 2 weeks ago i started having symptoms again but this time it was a little different. Well im gonna make this short i have been feeling extremely tired lately, and from 2 days ago i started having this headache and this pain in the back of my eyes when i move my eyes to the left or right. Yesterday it was worse and when i pressed on my eyes i felt a severe pain. So i went to an ophthalmologist and she said that my eyes look perfectly fine (she checked the back of my eyes) and she said its probably due to stress/migraine/or allergies.

I posted this question about my eyes in this other forum and the doctor told me i might have MS. from then i started freaking out and i havent been able to eat anything or take my mind off this. I havent been active since last year because of my anxiety and not really on a good diet. I sometimes dont eat breakfast or even lunch. Im just always behind the computer searching for diseases i could have and now im really thinking i have MS. because a lot of my symptoms match with the ones of MS. i dont have anyone in my family with MS.

I dont have any twitching and i dont wake up with numbed hands or feet. But i do feel tired most the time. Maybe just because im not an active person and spend a lot of time behind the computer and not doing any type of exercises. My neck also feel stiffed and sometimes i feel like my neck muscles is like getting rotten..i also have this vision problem that i feel dreamy and sometimes its hard for me to focus on class when looking at the board..its like im looking at the board but i cant concentrate on the words..i had dizziness for a week but i dont have dizziness anymore..i dont see flashing lights or experience any double vision..but i do still have some symptoms that match both the ones from anxiety and MS like being fatigue, muscle stiffness, vision problems (cant focus on words sometimes)..sometimes when im falling sleep at night all of a sudden i twitch and i feel like i just got shocked by something but my doctor tells me thats due to stress..well after i started reading the symptoms of MS now i kind of get this twitching in my muscles every once in a while..its in a different part of my body every time...i think its just because i read about it and think about it and have been through so much lately..

im really worried and my family doctor tells me that im a healthy guy. im sure as soon as i tell him about this he would tell me that i dont have MS without doing further tests and just link it to anxiety.

Im not sure if these symptoms are all because of my anxiety over health problems or something else.


----------



## Matt210

Hey there,

I'm no doctor, but I have had the eye pain thing before as well as constant muscle twitches and pretty much all the symptoms you describe here. I really don't think you have MS. Anxiety causes an unbelievable amount of symptoms - many of which will seem to have absolutely no connection to your stress levels, etc. It sounds like a justifiable bout of hypochondria on your part - you have weird symptoms and to top it off you had an irresponsible doctor scare you needlessly on an online forum.

My advice: Go see your family doctor. Tell him your MS fears. Tell him you are having major anxiety over this and that you want him to give you 100% assurance that you do not have MS. He may be able to do that without doing any tests - but if you feel you need a test to reassure you, tell him that. Once you find out you do not have MS, you have to sit down and write down to yourself that you are healthy at this moment and from that point forward you are not going to worry about any more diseases/illnesses, whether mental or physical. The problem with anxiety is you can become obsessed with being reassured. Allow yourself reassurance once only and then use that reassurance for all future worries.


----------



## IbizaParadise

Matt210 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm no doctor, but I have had the eye pain thing before as well as constant muscle twitches and pretty much all the symptoms you describe here. I really don't think you have MS. Anxiety causes an unbelievable amount of symptoms - many of which will seem to have absolutely no connection to your stress levels, etc. It sounds like a justifiable bout of hypochondria on your part - you have weird symptoms and to top it off you had an irresponsible doctor scare you needlessly on an online forum.
> 
> My advice: Go see your family doctor. Tell him your MS fears. Tell him you are having major anxiety over this and that you want him to give you 100% assurance that you do not have MS. He may be able to do that without doing any tests - but if you feel you need a test to reassure you, tell him that. Once you find out you do not have MS, you have to sit down and write down to yourself that you are healthy at this moment and from that point forward you are not going to worry about any more diseases/illnesses, whether mental or physical. The problem with anxiety is you can become obsessed with being reassured. Allow yourself reassurance once only and then use that reassurance for all future worries.


thanks matt for replyin back
Well i dont know really know, as soon as i read about some disease i start getting the symptoms and relating. Its weird what anxiety can do to you. And its just hard to believe that anxiety can cause physical symptoms. I will talk about MS with family doctor next time i see him but im sure hes gonna tell me that i dont have MS. The only way to find out if i have MS or not is to get an MRI from my head which i dont think my doctor is willing to send me for one. I dont know i guess i will have to coop with this. Im supposed to see a therapist soon hopefully its going to help. Do you suffer from anxiety? What did you do about it? and what kind of eye problem did you have exactly?


----------



## tedrashwin

eith Multiple Sclerosis? Have you tried stem cell for MS treatment?

________________________
Check out


----------



## Guest

i have a somewhat similar story to this...i had a terriblly bad trip/panic attack from drugs then about a month later i woke up with dp/dr but I think it was more DR at first then Dp came in time from the anxiety I believe. I dont have MS but maybe you should get an eeg test? I got one and it showed some short sharp spikes of activity in my left temporal lobe. Was just trying to get some answers....


----------



## kate_edwin

it's a dr's job to rule things out. it's also how dr's think to think everything is an illness. chances are, you dont have ms or any other serious neuro disorder


----------

